
Code happy: Find out what a company is really like - bshanks
http://codehappy.info
======
acconrad
Neat! I had tried a project like this a few years ago as a way of measuring
the perks and extras outside of the standard Glassdoor-esque metrics.

The tough part is that the ideal startup/job is different for so many people,
and many of the things are subjective and hard to describe, so your best shot
at getting quality data is to make sure you can encourage anonymous input, and
then some sort of machine learning to turn all of that qualitative data into
easily-digestible quantitative data.

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress!

------
smithgeek
Hey everbody, site creator here. I'd be glad to answer any questions or even
better get some feedback from all of you!

~~~
cassieramen
Is there a way to see how many people have replied? It'd be nice to know if
"are you happy going to work most days" was general consensus.

~~~
smithgeek
Currently there is not. Most of the companies only have 1 or 2 responses right
now, so a counter didn't seem all that useful. I'll look into adding it
though.

~~~
kmonsen
That is when the counter is most useful so you can see the small sample size

~~~
smithgeek
Fair enough, I've added a counter to the report pages.

------
shiitake
Very cool site.

I've already filled out a survey for my job and sent it to most of my
developer friends.

~~~
smithgeek
That's great to hear!

